# [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?



## Jarafi (12. Juni 2017)

*[Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*

*Review*​ 


*Alpenföhn*​ 
*Ben Nevis Advanced
*​ 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


*Informationen zum Test*
          Dass Alpenföhn eine kreative Ader bei der Namensgebung ihrer CPU-Kühler beweißt, ist nichts Neues mehr; daher verschlägt es uns im heutigen Test mal wieder nach Schottland.
Der höchste Berg dort trägt den Namen Ben Nevis, das wissen Wir aus meinem anderen Test, doch Alpenföhn hängt hinter den Namen noch das Kürzel "Advanced".
Entweder ist also der Berg "Größer geworden" oder der Kühler wurde verbessert!?

Natürlich ist der Ben Nevis von Alpenföhn gewachsen und nicht der eigentliche Berg in Schottland.
Alpenföhn spendiert dem Kühler nicht nur eine Heatpipe mehr, insgesamt der Zahl also nun Vier, sondern auch gleich noch mehr Kühlvolumen in Form eines größeren Kühlkörpers.
Dazu gibt es dann auch einen größeren Lüfter. Bei der Montage bleibt man dem Prinzip des Ben Nevis treu, funktional und einfach, hier gab es auch wirklich nichts zu Verbessern.

Wie er sich im Test im Vergleich zum kleinen Ben Nevis schlägt und ob er seine 30-Euro wert ist, schauen wir uns im Test an.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1oisXhF_2VE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






*Landkarte*


​Sucht euch aus, wo ihr hinwandern möchtet und Los gehts!
​ 
*I.Äußerlichkeiten*
01. Die Verpackung & der Lieferumfang

*II.Detailbetrachtung*
01. Der Kühler im Detail
 02. Die Montage

*III. Der Test*
01. Das Testsystem

*Die Temperaturmessungen*

Die Temperaturen 
Die Lautstärke

*IV. Wanderziel*



*I. Die Äußerlichkeiten*

*Zur Landkarte*​ 

*Die Verpackung & der Lieferumfang*

*Zur Landkarte*​
            Alpenföhn verpackt den Ben Nevis Advanced in einer typisch cool designten Schachtel im Alpenholz-Look.
Drauf neben dem Ben Nevis Advanced, natürlich allerhand Infos zum eigentlichen Produkt.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Daneben gibt es natürlich auch noch ein kleines Zubehörpaket. Dieses umfasst Montagematerial für alle gängigen Intel-Sockel.
Die AMD-Halterung ist schon am eigentlichen Kühler montiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*II. Detailbetrachtung*

​*Zur Landkarte*​ 

*Der Kühler im Detail*

​*Zur Landkarte*​ 

            Ausgepackt zeigt der Ben Nevis Advanced größere Abmessungen als sein Vorgänger sowie ein moderates Gewicht von 630-g.
Deutlich wird die Advanced-Variante in der Höhe, der Kühler benötigt hier nun 15,9-cm Platz zur Gehäuseseitenwand.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auffällig als Erstes ist der konische Lüfter, den EKL auch hier zum Einsatz bringt: Dieser ist eine Kombination aus einem 130-mm Lüfter mit einem konischen Rahmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Luftstrom soll dadurch gerichteter auf den eigentlichen Kühlkörper gelenkt werden, somit also zu mehr Kühlleistung führen.
Angeschlossen wird der Lüfter mit einem PWM-Anschluss und ist in schickem Schwarz-Weiss gehalten, soweit ist Dies bekannt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vier 6-mm Kupfer-Heatpipes, die auf der Unterseite plan angeschliffen wurden, sind und in einen Aluminiumblock eingelassen und dienen der CPU als Wärmeabgabefläche zum restlichen Kühlkörper.
Alpenföhn hat hier eine vierte Heatpipe zusätzlich spendiert.
Diese Technik hört auf den Namen HDT – Heatpipe Direct Touch. 
Auf eine Vernickelung wurde beim Ben Nevis Advanced auch komplett verzichtet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Mitte des Kühlers befindet sich eine zusätzliche Stange, diese hört auf den Namen „Shock Killer Pole“ und sorgt dafür, dass der Kühler verwindungssteif bleibt.
Die Idee dahinter ist einfach, dass bei einem Transport kein Bauteil durch den montierten Kühler Schaden nimmt.
Ob man einen komplett montierten PC allerdings rumtragen muss, bleibt so im Raume stehen und muss jeder für sich wissen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf eine Deckelplatte verzichtet EKL, die letzte Kühlerlamelle erfüllt hier diesen Zweck und rundet das dezente aber hübsche Design nach oben hin ab.
Bei einem Blick von der Seite fällt auch das asymmetrische Kühlerturm-Design auf. Alpenföhn wirbt hier mit 100-%-RAM-Kompatibilität, wie es damit aussieht, dazu mehr bei der Montage.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





​*Die Montage *​ 

*Zur Landkarte*
​ Bei meinem AMD-System geschieht die Montage einfach durch das Einhängen des Kühlers in das von AMD auf allen Mainboards vormontierten Retention-Modul.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von vielen Kühlern kennt man hier die Tatsache, dass Sie sich bei einem  AMD-System  nicht mit dem Luftstrom im Gehäuse ausrichten lassen.
Sprich die warme  Luft geht nach hinten zum Gehäuse raus.
Mit dem Ben Nevis Advanced ist dieses Problem Geschichte, der Kühler arbeitet mit dem Luftstorm.
Die Montage dauert, mal großzügig geschätzt, fünf Minuten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Intel-Systemen funktioniert das ganze genauso einfach: Als erstes   tauscht man hier am eigentlichen Kühlkörper den AMD-Halte-Rahmen gegen   die beiden Intel-Halterungen aus.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9TI8-5yb24M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Entweder Sockel 11xx oder den 2011-(3). Beim Sockel 1151 als Beispiel  kommt  noch die Backplate, die im Lieferumfang enthalten ist, zum  Einsatz.
Hier ist positiv zu erwähnen, dass Alpenföhn trotz des Preis von 30-Euro  nicht auf die Push-Pin-Halterung von Intel setzt. Diese ist zwar   Zweckmäßig aber erfreut sich nicht sonderlich großer Beliebtheit.


*III. der Test*

​*Zur Landkarte*​ 
 
*Das Testsystem*

​*Zur Landkarte*​Für den Kühlertest kommt ein aktuelles AMD-System mit einer FX-CPU zum Einsatz.
Der FX-9590 wird in meinem Test mit zwei Modulen, sprich vier Kernen betrieben, um in einem endanwenderfreundlichen Rahmen zu bleiben. Bei größeren Kühlern kommen vier Cores zum Einsatz.
Das Testsystem:

    AMD FX-9590
    ASUS Crosshair Formula-z
    8GB Crucial Ballistix
    Sapphire R7 250 Ultimate
    Seasonic Fanless 460W
    Windows 10 64 bit

*Die Temperaturmessungen*

​*Zur Landkarte*
​ Die Temperaturmessungen finden auf einem offenen Tischaufbau statt.

Die Kühler werden mit der Serienbelüftung getestet, diese wird bei maximaler Drehzahl betrieben.
Außerdem wird bei jedem Test dieselbe Wärmeleitpaste in Form von Alpenföhn Glatteis verwendet. Die Raumtemperatur beträgt zwischen 20-23°.

Nach jeweils 30 Minuten werden die Temperaturen im Modus IDLE bzw. PRIME abgelesen und der Test noch einmal wiederholt um möglichst aussagekräftige Ergebnisse zu erhalten.
Im IDLE wird auf dem Desktop etwas gesurft und mit Skype gearbeitet, unter PRIME kommt Prime95 zum Einsatz.
Alle Temperaturen sind abzüglich der zum Testzeitpunkt herrschenden Raumtemperatur angegeben.

Für die Lautstärkemessung kommt ein VOLTCRAFT SL-100 zum Einsatz, dieses wird in einem Abstand von 60 cm frontal zum Kühler aufgestellt. Als Ausgangsbasis für die Laustärkewerte dient die Raumlautstärke von 23-24 dB(A).

*Die Temperaturen*

​*Zur Landkarte*​ 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Die Lautstärke*


​*Zur Landkarte*​  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei einer Lüfterspannung von 12-V vernimmt  man ein dezentes Rauschen, der Advanced ist hier einen Tick lauter als  der kleine Ben Nevis.
Werden 7-V beim Lüfter angelegt, so vernimmt man den Lüfter so gut wie gar nicht  mehr: Hier hat man dann endgültige Ruhe.



*IV. Wanderziel*

​*Zur Landkarte*​ 
                Was kann man also abschließend zur "Advanced-Variante"- Des Alpenföhn Ben Nevis sagen.

Wie auch schon beim kleineren Modell wissen Verarbeitung als auch die Montage mehr als zu überzeugen.
Die von Alpenföhn beworbene 100%-Ram-Kompatibilität ist endlich mal keine heiße Luft sondern wirklich hervorragend.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kühlleistung kann sich in Anbetracht des Preises und der Größe wirklich sehen lassen und auch die Lautstärke weiß dabei ebenfalls zu gefallen. Jedoch ist der Ben Nevis Advanced bei 12-V einen ticken lauter als der kleine Ben Nevis.
Die Advanced-Variante bietet außerdem Reserven, was die Kühlleistung anbelangt, um sogar erste größere Gehversuche beim OC auszutesten.
Ansonsten ist der Kühler auch einfach für Budget-User Interessant, die einen guten Kühler für kleines Geld suchen.


Für die angepeilten 30-Euro ist der Kühler wirklich eine Empfehlung wert und ein Kühler für Alle Fälle!

Der Preis sollte, bei besserer Verfügbarkeit auch noch unter die 30-Euro-Marke rutschen, dadurch wird der Kühler dann noch attraktiver.

*Positiv:*

    Preis/Leistung
    Einfache & Sichere Montage
    Verarbeitung
    Leiser Lüfter bei 7-V
    Dezente Optik
    100% RAM-Kompatibel
*Neutral:*

    Dezent Hörbar bei 12-V

*
Negativ*

    -

*Die Awards

*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




*Weitere Links zum Produkt*

*Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced im PCGH-Preisvergleich*

*Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced der Alpenföhn-Webseite*






*Weitere Links zu den Hardwarecheckern und Reviews*

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei uns auf dem Youtube-Kanal

*Youtube-Kanal von Die Hardwarechecker*​


----------



## Jarafi (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß udn Gut?*

Viel Spaß beim Lesen!


----------



## raupi2 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*

Ein schöner Test, aber was kann ich mir unter einem " asynchrone Kühlerturm-Design" vorstellen?


----------



## TohruLP (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*



raupi2 schrieb:


> aber was kann ich mir unter einem " asynchrone Kühlerturm-Design" vorstellen?



Es ist bestimmt asymmetrisch gemeint, also das der Mittelpunkt der Lamellen nicht mittig über der Bodenplatte ​ist.


----------



## Jarafi (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*

Danke euch! Ja, ich meinte asymmetrisch 

Grüße


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*

Schöner Test, danke. Der Kühler scheint ideal für günstige Ryzen-System.


Psssst, Korrekturen:
- "Landkartekarte", hat ein Karte zuviel
- Auf einer Vernickelung .... auf eine ... die Vernickelung ...


----------



## Jarafi (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*

Danke & Danke 

Viele Grüße


----------



## RRe36 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*

Sehr schöner übersichtlicher Test 
Ich glaube der wird wohl seinen Weg in den ein oder anderen PC von mir finden, da ich vor habe langsam mal die FX-CPUs aus zu rangieren sobald auch mal Ryzen 3 auf den Markt kommt und da praktisch nur Kühler sind, die dann (zu) groß bzw. Overkill für die Systeme sind und nicht auf den AM4 passen. Hab bereits einen "normalen" Ben Nevis, der nun meinen alten i7-4790K@3.0GHz kühlt weil ich keinen anderen mit Backplate für 1150 mehr hatte (wer will schon sowas wie den Brocken ohne Backplate im Rechner haben?  Und bei dem i7 ist eh der Wärmeleitmatsch das größte Problem, zusammen mit den hohen Leckströmen meines Samples. Der wird überdurchschnittlich warm) Die beiden Ben Nevis Modelle werden bei mir bald auf jeden Fall häufiger anzutreffen sein.


----------



## Jarafi (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*

Vielen Dank, freut mich! 
Denke auch, dass er für den Preis eine super Sache ist! 

Grüße


----------



## lalaker (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*

Ein feines Review. Der Ben Nevis war halt recht kompakt und passte auch in schmälere Gehäuse. Diesen Vorteil hat der Advanced verloren. Ich glaube nicht, dass er an der Erfolg des Ben Nevis anschließen kann.


----------



## Jarafi (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*

Na, für 4 Euro mehr, erhält man schon ordentlich mehr Leistung, finde ich. Klar besonders kompakt ist er nicht mehr, aber denke er hat seine Berechtigung! 

Grüße


----------



## Johnny05 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*

Hallo Jarafi,

schöner Test und das sich der Ben Nevis Advanced doch so gut schlägt hätte Ich nicht gedacht.Scheint sein Geld absolut wert zu sein.


Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Jarafi (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*

Servus Jonny05,

ja, also für die 26 Euro echt ein super Kühler! 

Grüße


----------



## zeusx641 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*

Hi,

sehr schöner Test Jarafi (= weiter so. Gefällt mir.


----------



## LordRevan (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*

Hallo Jarafi,

vielen Dank für den sehr guten Test! Habe mir auf Basis deiner Empfehlung den Ben Nevis Advanced geholt und bin sehr zufrieden.
Hält meinen Ryzen 5 1600X kühl und ist dabei sehr leise. Absolute Empfehlung für den Preis!


----------



## Jarafi (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*

VIelen Dank!  Freut mich, wenn ich helfen konnte.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Kaby-Lame (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*

Wenn ich ehrlich bin hätte ich nicht erwartet, dass er einen Centurion FX kühlen kann. Meinen dicksten Respekt an EKL und danke für den Test.


----------



## mickythebeagle (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*

Wie immer ein Schöner Test von Dir 



lalaker schrieb:


> ........... Ich glaube nicht, dass er an der Erfolg des Ben Nevis anschließen kann.




Den könnte er sogar locker übertreffen.

Denn endlich haben AMD Nutzer einen Aftermarket Kühler der Out Of Box sofort im Airflow steht für wenig Geld. der dazu auch noch was taugt.
Klar gibt auch andere Billige Kühler mit Klammern, aber entweder sind die nicht im Flow oder zu Schwach.


----------



## Jarafi (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*

Vielen Dank, freut mich sehr!

Also ich finde den Advanced auch fast besser als den normalen Ben NEvis.

Grüße


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Wie immer ein Schöner Test von Dir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den Ben Nevis Advanced hat zudem eine tolles Montagesystem (quasi keine Kleinteile bei), die Lüfterklammern sind komfortable und der Support ist auch in Ordnung.  Für nichtmal 30€ ist das wirklich nicht verkehrt, auch wenn die Kühlleistung dann zwar nicht so dralle, aber locker ausreichend ist.
In unserm Test hat der eienn 4820k@4.3 Ghz locker gekühlt und der hat Stock schon 130W TDP


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*

Kommt der Kühler mit einem R 7 1700 klar, wenn ich diesen moderat übertakte (ca. 3500 Ghz). Bleiben die Temperaturen dann noch bei ca. 60°C oder sollte ich da was größeres kaufen.
Am neuen Ben Nevis gefällt mir, dass ich ihn einfach auf die original Mainboardhalter klemmen könnte, ohne was umbauen zu müssen.


----------



## Jarafi (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*

Servus, ich hab einen 1700x, muss ich mal schauen, wie er sie da macht. Ansonsten denke ich, dass das machbar sein sollte


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*

Ich habe zufällig vor ca. 15min die Bestellung bei Voelkner aufgegeben. Wird dann denke ich Montag kommen. Dann kann ich berichten, wie die Temperaturen bei mir aussehen.


----------



## Jarafi (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*

Alles klar, dann schauen wir mal! 

Viele Grüße


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*

Ich habe den Kühler gestern noch montiert. Da mein Gehäuse sehr eng ist, hat es mich einiges an Nerven und ganz schön viel Zeit gekostet, bis er endlich eingerastet ist.

Im Anhang habe ich ein Bild vom PC und ein Screenshot vom HWInfo64.
Auf dem Bild sieht man die Platzverhältnisse und wie die restliche Kühlung aussieht (3x 12cm Lüfter).
Auf dem Screenshot sind die Temperaturen im Leerlauf und unter Prime.

Bei dem schlecht belüfteten Gehäuse bin ich sehr zufrieden. Endlich alles leise und trotzdem kühl genug.
Hat sich gelohnt! Auf jeden Fall ein Upgrade zum Boxed Lüfter. 

Nach einer Stunde Ghost Recon Wildlands hat sich die CPU bei 45° und ca. 950 U/min eingependelt. 
Graka ist bei 70°.


EDIT
CPU ist nicht übertaktet.
Das muss ich noch testen.


----------



## tioh612 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*

Ich hab ihn letztens auf einem PC mit 1600X verbaut. Ich muss sagen er ist ok, war aber von der Montage her... verwirrend. Denn wenn ich ihn einfach so aufs Asus B350 Plus hätte setzen wollen, war mir ehrlich bange um die CPU. Um die Klammern einzuhaken, muss man ihn so schräg aufsetzen und dann mit sehr sehr sehr viel Gewalt auf der Gegenseite runterdrücken, das ich da wirklich Angst hatte CPU oder eher Board zu beschädigen, denn das bog sich schon gewaltig! Darum habe ich dann die Schrauben leicht gelöst und dann montiert und danach so gut es ging wieder angezogen. Jetzt sitzt der 1600X bei Prime nach 15min bei ca. 65 °C im Pure Base 600. Kommt mir relativ viel vor. Was würdet ihr da denken?


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*

Ich finde 65° unter Prime ganz ok. Immerhin werden da alle Kerne voll ausgelastet. Das hast du im Alltag normalerweise nicht, sodass die Temperaturen da eh nochmal drunter liegen sollten.
Ich hatte mit dem 1700 unter Prime nicht ganz 60°. Da die TDP beim 1600X  aber nochmal 30W höher ist, finde ich  nur ca. 5° mehr schon sehr gut.

Beim Aufsetzen des Kühlers hatte ich im Gehäuse auch sehr große Probleme. Der ganze Akt hat ca. 2,5 Stunden gedauert, da ich den Kühler nach missglückten Aufsetz-Versuchen immer wieder abgenommen habe und neue WLP aufgetragen habe. Dazu dann noch  3 - 4 Mal die CPU wieder abgenommen, um die WLP an den Rändern weg zu putzen, die beim Versuch ihn festzuklemmen da rein geschoben wurden.

Am Ende hatte ich dann einiges ausgebaut um besser ran zu kommen und auch die Klammer am Kühler gedreht, um den Hebel auf der anderen Seite zu haben. Ich habe ihn dann so schräg gehalten, dass ich oben einhängen konnte und ihn dann runter gedrückt, bis er endlich eingerastet ist. Da war schon sehr viel Spannung drauf. Ich hatte nach der ganzen Aktion eigentlich nicht mehr damit gerechnet, dass das System noch hochfahren würde. Hat aber wider erwarten doch noch alles funktioniert, trotz der Kräfte, die Board und CPU aushalten mussten. Ich hoffe jetzt, dass ich den Kühler so schnell nicht wieder abnehmen muss und die WLP gut verteil ist und nicht zu viel über den Rand hinaus verschmiert wurde.


----------



## tobse2056 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*



tioh612 schrieb:


> Jetzt sitzt der 1600X bei Prime nach 15min bei ca. 65 °C im Pure Base 600. Kommt mir relativ viel vor. Was würdet ihr da denken?




65 grad unter Prime ist doch nicht so schlecht.. bis 80 Grad ist alles in Ordnung und Prime 95 ist eh schon ein Extremfall der im normalen Betrieb meist nicht vorkommt.


Mein Ben Nevis Advanced sollte heute geliefert werden, mal sehen wie er sich macht .. allerdings möchte ich ihn mit einen Noctua 140mm Lüfter bestücken .
Wie viele Lüfterklammern liegen eigentlich dabei?  Da der Kühlkörper auf beiden Seiten die Vertiefungen für die Klammern hat sollte  eine Push Pull Kombination aus 140mm Lüfter Vorne und 120mm Hinten eigentlich gehen,  falls die klammern dabei sind


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*

Soweit ich vorab auf den Bildern gesehen hatte, sind nur die Klammern dabei, mit denen der Lüfter befestigt ist.
Da der AM4 Halter bereits montiert war (und ich das Zubehör nicht gebraucht habe), habe ich aber nicht nochmal in den Karton mit dem Zubehör geschaut und kann es nicht 100% sagen.

Welchen 14 cm Lüfter hast du denn genau? Hat der Löcher für eine "12cm Befestigung"?

Hatte mir auch überlegt noch einen zweiten Lüfter anzubringen. Muss ich heute Abend mal beim Zubehör schauen, bzw. eventuell mal den Support anschreiben. 
Bei Be quiet hat ein zweites Paar Klammern z.B. gerade mal 3€ gekostet (inklusive Versand).

EDIT
Andererseits... 
Beim Be Quiet Pure Rock hat der zweite Lüfter kaum was gebracht. Vlt. 2 - 3°, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## tobse2056 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*



pcgh_user schrieb:


> Welchen 14 cm Lüfter hast du denn genau? Hat der Löcher für eine "12cm Befestigung"?



Noctua NF-A15 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Hat die Befestigung wie  ein 120mm Lüfter, hoffe nur das dann noch alles in der Höhe passt.

Ich brauchte halt auf die schnelle einen Kühler der in ein ITX Gehäuse und Board passt und gleichzeitig die Spannungswandler kühlt. Deswegen auch der 140 mm Lüfter, möchte den soweit wie möglich nach unten setzen das noch viel Luft unterm Kühlkörper durchgeht in Richtung Spannungswandler.

Es kam noch ein andere Kühler in Frage, ein Phanteks PH-TC14S   Phanteks PH-TC14S Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Aber da war unklar ob die AM4 Halterung dabei ist, laut einiger Bewertungen /Reviews soll es inzwischen dabei sein, aber wie die meisten Hersteller aktualisieren die nicht die Produktseiten.

Also erstmal den Kühler genommen der  in jedem Fall passen wird

Werde auf nachher mal Bilder reinsetzen wie es mit 140mm Lüfter aussieht


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*

Dann viel Spaß beim Schrauben!

Sowas hätte nicht gepasst? be quiet! Shadow Rock TF 2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## tobse2056 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*

Ich muss sagen der Kühler ist echt gut für das Geld, hält den Ryzen 1800x bei 73 Grad bei 650 rpm unter Prime 95
Allerdings mit einen Noctua A15 PWM bestückt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist zwar alles recht eng geworden aber es passt  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch die Montage war recht einfach, auf der einen Seite einhängen, dann Kühler mit einer Hand auf die CPU drücken und dann in den zweiten Haken einhängen.


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*

Sieht gut aus.

Der Air-Flow geht dann bei dir hinten rein, durch den CPU Kühler und dann vorne raus?

Mit etwas Platz im Gehäuse geht die Montage bestimmt recht einfach... Aber ich hatte bei mir nicht mal richtig die Hand zwischen Gehäuse und Kühlkörper bekommen. Beim Nächsten Ben Nevis bau ich das Board einfach aus. Das wäre bei mir sicher um einiges stressfreier gewesen


----------



## tobse2056 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*



pcgh_user schrieb:


> Der Air-Flow geht dann bei dir hinten rein, durch den CPU Kühler und dann vorne raus?


 Hinten rein mit 120mm Lüfter , dann durch den CPU kühler und oben sind ein 140mm Pure Wings 2 und einer dieser neuen  Noctua NF-A12 x 15 ( 15mm  rahmendicke ) verbaut .
Und die Grafikkarte saugt die Luft direkt von außen an.

Leider muss ich ich es nochmal auseinander bauen weil ich beim bestellen mist gebaut habe. ich hab beim  Noctua NF- A12x15 Lüfter die Spannungs regulierte Version bestellt statt der PWM Version    
Ist mir erst beim zusammenbau aufgefallen als ich den 4pin Stecker einstecken wollte


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*

Also meinem Mainboard ist es egal, ob nun 3 oder 4  Pin. Das kann beides regeln. 
Da kann man für Beides  Lüfter Kurven einstellen. Beim 4 Pin in % und beim 3Pin über die Spannung. 
Ist es nicht sogar besser über die Spannung zu regeln, wegen dem "PWM Klackern" das mache Lüfter haben können?

Schau doch mal im UEFI nach, das müsste dein Biostar doch bestimmt auch können.


----------



## tobse2056 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*

Oh, die Signatur ist nicht mehr Aktuell seit 4  Tagen , ist jetzt ein ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming-ITX/ac 

Bei dem Board kann man die Anschlüsse  auch auf DC umstellen. Aber der Lüfter dreht sich bei 12v mit 1800 rpm, 1400rpm  mit 7-8 V und nicht langsamer als 950 rpm bei so 5-6 Volt, darunter läuft er nicht mehr an.
Während alle anderen Lüfter mit Idle mit 250-350rpm drehen fällt das  schon auf .

Der NF-A12 x 15 mit PWM hat einen Regelbereich von 450-1850rpm  was  dann etwas besser mit dem Gesamtkonzept harmoniert.
PWM Klackern hab ich zum glück nicht,was wirklich sehr nervig wäre.  Sollte aber bei Noctua Lüfter nicht passieren


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*

Ah, OK. Na, dann würde ich wohl auch umtauschen, wenn die nicht unter 950 rpm kommen


----------



## Jarafi (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*

ich reiche hier natürlich noch was nach zu AM4!  Aber hört sich bei euch ja schon super an!

Viele Grüße


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*

Nachtrag...

Ich habe mit dem Ryzen- Master den Takt auf 3.5Ghz erhöht und Prime 95 gestartet.
Auf dem Screenshort sind alle wichtigen Daten dazu. Auch die Drehzahl der Lüfter.


----------



## Jarafi (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*

Siehtdoch ganz gut aus, meine Werte kommen noch!


----------



## tobse2056 (11. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*

Inzwischen bin ich nicht mehr so begeistert von dem Ben Nevis Adv.

Die AMD Befestigung ist besonders bei der Demontage echt nicht optimal da man die Kühler quasi runterkippen muss bevor man den Kühler überhaupt etwas bewegen kann.
Dadurch klebt die CPU am Kühler fest und man reißt die CPU wunderbar aus dem Sockel.
Hatte vorher sogar noch 30 Minuten Prime95 laufen gehabt um die WLP etwas weicher zubekommen, hat aber auch nicht geholfen.

Durfte grad meinen Ryzen 1800x verarzten und 30 Minuten lang mit ner Rasierklinge die Pins gerade gebiegen.


----------



## TheWhiteWolf (14. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*

Also meinen 1700 kühlt er bei 1.3V und 3.8ghz auf ca 58 Grad in Battlefield 1. Aber das auf 100 Prozent Lüftergeschwindigkeit. Allerdings ist er dabei wirklich extremst leise! Auf 100 Prozent ist nur ein ganz leichtes Rauschen zu hören, das nur ein bisschen lauter als meine PureWings 2 ist. Meine 1080 ist da um einiges lauter 

Ich fand die Montage ziemlich einfach, ich erinnere mich gerade an den Alpenföhn Sella, da hat mir die ganze Zeit mein Herz geblutet bei der Montage weil man so viel Gewalt anwenden musste  .


----------



## Jarafi (18. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*

BIn noch dran, aber denke, geht in die selbe Richtung!

Grüße


----------



## Gamer090 (19. November 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*

Habe mir den Kühler gekauft und Vielen Dank für das Review  Verstehe nur nicht was schlecht daran sein soll das der Lüfter die Luft nach hinten durch die Öffnung blässt. Genau dorthin soll die Luft doch bei einem Tower oder nicht?


----------



## Jarafi (19. November 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*

Gerne, wie meinst du? Ich steh grad auf der Leitung sry.

Grüße


----------



## Gamer090 (19. November 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*



> Von vielen Kühlern kennt man hier die Tatsache, dass Sie sich bei einem AMD-System nicht mit dem Luftstrom im Gehäuse ausrichten lassen.
> *Sprich die warme Luft geht nach hinten zum Gehäuse raus*.​



Unter dem Punkt Montage zu finden, die Warme Luft muss doch hinten raus bei einem Tower oder nicht?


----------



## Jarafi (19. November 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*

Achso,  ja!
Aber stimmt ja auch, steht ja drunter, das der ben NEvis eben mit dem Luftstrom im Case arbeitet. 

Grüße


----------



## Gamer090 (19. November 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Achso,  ja!
> Aber stimmt ja auch, steht ja drunter, das der ben NEvis eben mit dem Luftstrom im Case arbeitet.
> 
> Grüße



Ich habe es so verstanden das genau das der Fehler ist, aber anscheinend hast du es doch richtig geschrieben


----------



## Silers (20. November 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß udn Gut?*

Kannst du auch Mal zu dem Brocken Eco ein Review mache. Ich würde gerne wissen ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt.


----------



## type_o (20. November 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*

@ Silers: reicht dir der TEST?


----------



## Jarafi (20. November 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced - Groß und Gut?*

Hab auch selbst einen 

[Review] Alpenföhn Brocken ECO - Kühlpaket im Kompaktformat?

Außerdem ist er doch im Diagramm.

Grüße


----------

